# Another Aussie



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey bud, am from Sydney too. Was gonna hit Japan this winter but managed to score a months leave, so though cruising thru the Rockies would be the way to go. You ride in aus much?


----------



## Strewth (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi mate. Yes, mostly Thredbo or Perisher. Have been to Hotham a couple of times also. Last couple of years haven't been able to get down there as much as I'd like.

Rockies are sensational, especially BC Canada. Have been a few times. Huge mountains, but Japan has the best powder. Decision, deepest powder, or biggest mountains?

If you've got a month the Rockies is the way to go. Try starting in Banff and working your way across to Whistler. So much great terrain! Did it in 2004.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

That's exactly what we are doing 2 weeks in banff, 1 in revelstoke and 1 and whistler. Still months away tho! Rode perisher for the first time this year. Fuck what a rip off hey? Hot dog and coke = $15 and lift tickets are $120! It's Better than nothing but not a patch on anywhere else in the world


----------



## Strewth (Sep 18, 2012)

Make sure you spend a day at Kicking Horse, about 1.5 hours drive from Banff. Just one massive steep bowl with a Gondola strung up the middle. Used to be just a heliski spot. Don't miss it.

Kicking Horse Resort in Golden British Columbia


----------

